# Required .DLL file, MS09.Dll not found



## jwatts (Apr 2, 2002)

When I start up my computer, I get an error message that says:

A required .DLL file, MS09.DLL, was not found. 

Can anyone tell me how to fix this problem?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I'm assuming you have Office installed?

Try repairing it; this will among other things replace missing files.

Method 1 
On the Help menu in any Office program, click Detect and Repair. 

Click Start. 

To restore program shortcuts to the Windows Start menu, make sure the Restore my shortcuts while repairing check box is selected. 


Method 2 
Double-click Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel. 

Double-click the Office 2000 entry listed in the Add/Remove Programs dialog box. 

Click Repair Office. 
Click Repair errors in my Office installation, and then click Finish. 

If necessary, select the Restore my shortcuts check box again. 

You'll need the Office CD-ROM

Good luck,


----------

